# uinput missing

## Circuitsoft

The kernel in question:

```
aleeex ~ # uname -a

Linux aleeex 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #3 SMP Thu Feb 18 20:04:50 CST 2010 i686 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

The problem:

```
aleeex ~ # lsmod | fgrep input

uinput                  6620  0 

aleeex ~ # ls -l /dev/ui*

ls: cannot access /dev/ui*: No such file or directory

aleeex ~ # dmesg | fgrep input

[    0.252306] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0

[    0.310387] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1

[    3.435870] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[    3.436120] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input3

[    3.479246] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input4

[    3.479536] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input5

[    3.963858] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1f/input/input6

[    4.444516] input: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7

[    6.687855] input: Asus EeePC extra buttons as /devices/virtual/input/input8
```

Any ideas why I don't have uinput devices? They worked with 2.6.30-gentoo-r6.

Thanks,

- Alex

----------

## gentoo_ram

What's under /dev/input/... ?

----------

## Circuitsoft

```
aleeex ~ # ls -l /dev/input/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     100 Feb 20 07:04 by-path

crw-r----- 1 root root 13,  64 Feb 20 07:04 event0

crw-r----- 1 root root 13,  65 Feb 20 07:04 event1

crw-r----- 1 root root 13,  66 Feb 20 07:04 event2

crw-r----- 1 root root 13,  67 Feb 20 07:04 event3

crw-r----- 1 root root 13,  68 Feb 20 07:04 event4

crw-r----- 1 root root 13,  69 Feb 20 07:04 event5

crw-r----- 1 root root 13,  70 Feb 20 07:04 event6

crw-r----- 1 root root 13,  71 Feb 20 07:04 event7

crw-r----- 1 root root 13,  72 Feb 20 07:04 event8

crw-r----- 1 root root 13,  63 Feb 20 07:04 mice

crw-r----- 1 root root 13,  32 Feb 20 07:04 mouse0

crw-r----- 1 root root 13,  33 Feb 20 07:04 mouse1
```

Didn't see this yesterday:

```
crw-r----- 1 root root 10, 223 Feb 20 14:33 uinput
```

And now wminput seems to be working. I have no idea what changed in the mean time, as I don't think I added/removed any modules, and haven't rebooted since then. (Uptime is near 3 days, not including sleep time while at work.)

----------

